# Homeserver per (S)FTP verwalten



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 125502 (31. März 2015)

Hallo Leute,

Ich möchte mir demnächst einen Heimserver für Backups und noch ein paar andere Spielereien zusammenbauen. Der Server soll 3 Festplatten haben 1 für das System und 2 im RAID 1 für wichtige Daten.
Nun zu meinem Problem, ich möchte die Daten per FTP übers Heimnetzwerk ich dachte da an das Tool ProFTPD und wollte dafür einen eigenen Benutzer auf dem Server anlegen. Mir ist es beim testen allerdings nicht gelungen einen Benutzer und sein Verzeichnis auf den Backup Festplatten anzulegen. Weiß vielleicht jemand eine Lösung? Vielleicht mach ich es mir auch nur unnötig kompliziert und es gibt einen einfacheren weg.

Gruß Jandre


----------



## KennyKiller (31. März 2015)

Wieso eine eigene Festplatte fürs System, ohne RAID? Worauf hast du das ProFTPD installiert? Wie bist du beim Versuch einen neuen Benutzer zu erstellen vorgegangen? ProFTPD ist übrigens kein Tool sondern ein Server. Soweit ich weiß muss der User im System angelegt werden, wäre also überhaupt mal gut zu wissen welches OS du verwendest


----------



## K3n$! (1. April 2015)

Ich würde einfach auf einen Samba Share zurückgreifen.
Das macht sich doch im Heimnetzwerk am einfachsten, würde ich denken.


----------



## taks (1. April 2015)

Wie willst du denn die Daten vom Client auf den Server schieben und mit welchem Programm?

Wieso nicht einfach das Laufwerk freigeben und mit Userberechtigungen arbeiten (falls du Windows nutzt)?


----------



## Imperat0r (1. April 2015)

Welches Betriebssystem soll der Home Server denn haben?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 125502 (1. April 2015)

Es sollt Ubuntu Server 14.04.2 LTS drauf laufen hab es auf meinem Ubuntu PC mit ebenfalls 3 Festplatten getestet. 
@Kennykiller auf die Systemfestplatte. Ich möchte das Linux System nicht auf den Backup HDDs haben, weil ich ich den Server zum rumteste mitnutze. Ich habe den Benutzer Test in der Gruppe test angelegt und wollte ihm als Homeordner einen Ordner auf der Backup platte zuweisen. EDIT: Wär trotzdem super zu wissen ob das so funktionieren würde.
@taks per Filezilla dachte ich. 
@K3n$ & taks Ich werde die festplatte mit Samba freigeben.
Für Backups dachte ich dein die Red NAS HDD von Western Digital
Sollte ich  das Linux format oder NFTS für die HDDs nehmen.
Ist es außerdem möglich, dass die HDD schon beim booten ins System eingehängt werden?


----------



## Imperat0r (1. April 2015)

Jandre0801 schrieb:


> Ist es außerdem möglich, dass die HDD schon beim booten ins System eingehängt werden?



Ja Stichwort: fstab


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 125502 (1. April 2015)

Imperat0r schrieb:


> Ja Stichwort: fstab



Danke probiere ich nacher mal aus


----------



## Jimini (1. April 2015)

Jandre0801 schrieb:


> Es sollt Ubuntu Server 14.04.2 LTS drauf laufen hab es auf meinem Ubuntu PC mit ebenfalls 3 Festplatten getestet.
> @Kennykiller auf die Systemfestplatte. Ich möchte das Linux System nicht auf den Backup HDDs haben, weil ich ich den Server zum rumteste mitnutze. Ich habe den Benutzer Test in der Gruppe test angelegt und wollte ihm als Homeordner einen Ordner auf der Backup platte zuweisen. EDIT: Wär trotzdem super zu wissen ob das so funktionieren würde.


Das sollte grundsätzlich möglich sein, allerdings würde ich das nicht so kompliziert machen. Richte einfach einen SSH-Server ein und backuppe dann via rsync - das geht deutlich schneller.


> @taks per Filezilla dachte ich.


Schau am besten mal nach rsync-fähigen Backuptools für Windows. Da sollte es ein paar kostenlose geben.


> @K3n$ & taks Ich werde die festplatte mit Samba freigeben.


Die Backups würde ich nicht freigeben - zumindest nicht beschreibbar. Andere Dateien machen natürlich auf Sambafreigaben Sinn.


> Sollte ich  das Linux format oder NFTS für die HDDs nehmen.


Unter Linux würde ich auf NTFS möglichst verzichten. Ich nutze seit Jahren ext4 und hatte hier noch nie Probleme, das Dateisystem hat auch Stromausfälle und sonstige kritische Situationen bisher absolut fehlerfrei überstanden.


> Ist es außerdem möglich, dass die HDD schon beim booten ins System eingehängt werden?


Wie schon geschrieben wurde, ist das möglich. Du musst einfach die entsprechende Partition samt Mountpoint, Dateisystem etc. mit dem Parameter "auto" zu /etc/fstab hinzufügen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 125502 (1. April 2015)

KennyKiller schrieb:


> ich weiß muss der User im System angelegt werden,


Kann ich dem Benutzer dann noch einen zweiten Ordner zuweisen zusätzlich zu seinem Homeordner?

@Jimini Ich möchte keine Windows Backups Speicher sonder Persönlich wertvolle Daten wie Bilder, Videos usw. von externen HDD zentral und immer zugänglich speichern.


----------



## Jimini (1. April 2015)

Jandre0801 schrieb:


> Kann ich dem Benutzer dann noch einen zweiten Ordner zuweisen zusätzlich zu seinem Homeordner?


Was genau meinst du mit "zuweisen"?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 125502 (1. April 2015)

Jimini schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du mit "zuweisen"?



Ja man kann ja einstellen das ein Nutzer per FTP nur in seine Homeordner arbeiten kann. Wenn ich jetzt mit z.B. chown noch einen Ordner als sein eigen zuweise kann er dann auch auf diesen zugreifen? oder kann man das mit ProFTP einstellen? Habe da mal was von defaultroot oder so ähnlich gelesen.


----------



## Jimini (1. April 2015)

Wie ich schon schrieb - sowas würde ich nicht mittels (S)FTP machen, da das schlichtweg sehr umständlich ist. Die würde ich auf Samba-Freigaben legen und dann greifen die Leute eben über die Netzwerkumgebung darauf zu. Oder man legt dann direkt ein Netzlaufwerk im Arbeitsplatz an. Immer erst einen Client zu starten, um auf die Dateien zugreifen zu können ist nicht mehr soooo zeitgemäß 
So ähnlich mache ich das jedenfalls mittels NFS seit nunmehr 5 Jahren, dass meine Bilder, Musik, Dokumente etc. auf einem Fileserver liegen und ich die einfach übers Netz einbinde.

Wenn du verschiedene Verzeichnisse mittels (S)FTP freigeben willst, musst du glaube ich zusehen, dass diese Verzeichnisse alle aus dem "Startverzeichnis" (das dürfte das "defaultroot"-Verzeichnis sein) heraus erreichbar sind, da man normalerweise nicht möchte, dass die User quer durch die Festplatte navigieren können. Es ist aber schon mindestens 7 Jahre her, dass ich das letzte Mal einen (S)FTP-Server konfiguriert habe, daher kann ich mich da auch irren. Diese Fragen müssten sich aber beispielsweise mit dem Ubuntu-Wiki beantworten und klären lassen 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 125502 (1. April 2015)

So ich werde es jetzt mit Samba machen wenn ich damit probleme habe machen ich einen neuen Thread 

Danke euch allen

Gruß Jandre


----------

